# Caught swarm, now what?



## DirtyDusty (May 21, 2011)

Got to work today and there was a swarm of bees in the front yard of the plant. Manager said I could get them so I had my wife bring me a 10 frame deep hive and som frames of partially drawn foundation. I put in five frames and left the center open and then stapled some no. 8 hardware cloth a cross the entrance. Cut the limb and put it in the middle and put the lid on. There in the back of the truck tonight so I will put them on a stand in the morning. When should I remove the limb and place the other combs in there? Should I remove the screen in the morning or give them time to get used to it first?


----------



## Northwest PA Beekeeper (Mar 28, 2012)

It would be good to get in there and get the branch out and put the rest of the frames in. Otherwise the bees are going to start making comb, and it's hard to tell if they would start with the foundation and frames or decide to start hanging it from the lid.

I've only ever caught one swarm which was last year. I caught it at night, brought them home and when I checked on them the next day, they were all gone! Thinking back on it, I feel that the bees decided one hive body was too small to start a colony in, so they found a better suited place and left. But I only had frames and foundation - none drawn out.

If you have an extra hive, I would put it on top of the hive they are in when you remove the branch, so they figure they have lots of room.


----------



## Capricorn (Apr 20, 2009)

They will start building comb post haste. You should get the branch out and frames in, the sooner the better..


----------



## enchplant (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah, everyone so far has the right idea. Best thing is to get the branch out and frames of foundation in so they have a good place to draw comb. When you are setting it up in its permanent location, it is really great if you can take one frame of wet (i.e. open) brood from one of your existing hives, shake the bees off ( you can leave the nurse bees that don't shake off easily) and pop that in there. They won't leave open brood and your biggest worry with a hived swarm is that they will want to go off to find better digs. Then you need to feed them 1:1 sugar water for as long as they will slurp it down!


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Just my two cents worth, and probably overpriced, but..... If you have five frames of partially drawn foundation in the box,(as you stated) and if those are on one side of the trap with the middle open, I would leave them alone for three or four days. 

Disturbing a swarm too soon after capture is the # 1 cause for bees to leave. When I catch swarms I put two drawn combs against one side, then put two frames foundation wax. Bees rarely go beyond the foundation to drop comb. With five frames to work with, there is no hurry to get other frames in the box. Only give bees the amount of wax they can work, clean, and defend, as they need it.

I had virtually this same situation last week. Cut the limb and put bees and limb in the box. On Wednesday, this week, I opened the box and removed the limb and leaves. Bees calmly working, no dropped comb.

cchoganjr


----------

